# Oredering bow from US



## peibearhunter (Mar 13, 2014)

Anyone on here ever order a new bow from the US via USPS? Wondering how the duty works or what you have to pay.

Thanks


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

I have found that shipping USPS is hit and miss on the duty. 
If it is shipped courier (UPS, Fedex, Purolator) you will definitely be dinged for duty and brokerage.


----------



## rockin_johny (Oct 9, 2004)

I do all the time. If you have it shipped USPS (post office) you will be charge `13% at the border account for that and you will not have any surprises. I have not had any issue with bows coming USPS at all. Stay away from UPS at all costs.


----------



## postman99 (May 9, 2008)

USPS is definately the way to go. UPS the brokerage eats up any money you would save by buying stateside


----------



## viktorsmash (Feb 10, 2014)

I wish this posting was up before I ordered a bow through here from the US. I found a sweet deal but when I finally got the package it came with a $100 customs/brokerage fee which completely ruined the sweet deal. Live and learn I guess.


----------



## NSSCOTT (Sep 6, 2009)

what bow you looking to order?


----------



## viktorsmash (Feb 10, 2014)

NSSCOTT said:


> what bow you looking to order?


I already got the bow. It was about a month ago. Got a 2013 PSE Brute X with mongoose quiver, upgraded Korbin strings and Axion stabilizer for $ 250 including shipping. All the customs fees came out to $ 114.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

I agree, never touch UPS, rip off merchants. I get stuff sent to a PO box in Lewiston then drive across and get it.


----------



## steely5 (Dec 6, 2008)

I paid $100 duty on a bow I bought cause the seller declared as $800 value on declaration even though he sold it for $500 .
figure I still got a good deal though.use usps they wont nail you with brokerage fees on top of any duty if any


----------



## ontario3-d'r (Feb 17, 2012)

I realize that there can be some savings by buying in the sates if the shipping is not too bad. One major thing that needs to be considered though... Canadian distributors will not warranty bows bought in the states. Canadian distributors are not responsible for the warranty work to bows not sold in Canada. When bows are shipped to Canadian distributors, they have very specific serial numbers attached to them. That way they are easily identified as Canadian Bows. If you buy a bow from a place like Lancaster, the warranty will have to be done through Lancaster. More shipping costs to send it back and forth than what you may have saved in the initial purchase. Bows may be a little more expensive in Canada, but factor in the other things that COULD happen, is it really worth it. Plus, bows that were purchased where I worked, I did not mind doing a little work for them for free when they came back. If someone brought me a ready to shoot hunting bow that they bought somewhere else, they were charged full price for the set-up and tuning of the bow. So lets say that a shop charges $50 for set-up, draw length, peep sight and paper tuning, what have you really saved in the long run. Let the fun begin. LOL


----------



## Ravenhunter (Dec 19, 2010)

Some bow companies warranties are void if purchased online. Duty and taxes are a roll of the dice. My personal favorite charge is customs "handling fee". Ive alao had a bow held for over 2 weeks by customs before. And as already mentioned avoid courier companies. Yes you get you bow faster but on a $900 order I placed with bass pro I was going to pay over 250 in brokerage fees.


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

This is a common topic. 

What I can't understand is why is there duty in the first place. Canadian duties and tariffs are suppose to be charged to protect Canadian businesses. Are their any bow manufacturers in Canada? I can't think of one that duties protect do you?
Years ago, for a project a large civil project we needed pumps made in Germany. We were charged duty. But no one in Canada made any of them, a clever customs broker got our money back via Duty Drawback claims. 

But for archery I don't know if that avenue is possible.


----------



## Tiroarco (Nov 6, 2012)

cc46 said:


> This is a common topic.
> 
> What I can't understand is why is there duty in the first place. Canadian duties and tariffs are suppose to be charged to protect Canadian businesses. Are their any bow manufacturers in Canada? I can't think of one that duties protect do you?
> Years ago, for a project a large civil project we needed pumps made in Germany. We were charged duty. But no one in Canada made any of them, a clever customs broker got our money back via Duty Drawback claims.
> ...


I think what is commonly referred to duty is actually nothing but. Because of free trade agreement there is no duty.
Whenever I have brought anything across the border its always been $10 "brokerage fee" and the GST portion (being in Alberta there are no other taxes)
As far as protecting the interest of the Canadian company the only one I can think of is APA. That being said, because of free trade agreement, there is no duty on any order. Just the brokerage fee and tax


----------



## criss-p-bacon (Sep 5, 2013)

if it isnt made in north america we all pay duty, not just taxes, anything out of country pays. if made in north america there should only be taxes at the border and shipping costs


----------



## criss-p-bacon (Sep 5, 2013)

i deal with this almost daily at work, guys see`s online prices from usa thinks im over priced and expects me to match them,..i say go ahead and order it and see what the real total is ater your nailed with shipping and duty and taxes. also some online prices arent what the are in stores either.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

there is no duty on bows you pay only tax and brokerage fees the difference is in the dollar and the middle man here in Canada.. in usa bows shipped direct from manufacturer to store here in Canada we pay middle man . which adds 30-40 o/o to costs...not right but true.. and another delay in shipping time...


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

I just received my Contender Elite today from the States which I had traded for my Tour. Even with the bow declared as a gift and noted it was sent as a trade, they still dinged me almost $40.00 for tax on the declared value including their $10.00 processing fee. So far, I have been hit twice on 4 used bows being bought in the States.


----------



## tspiri (Feb 1, 2013)

I've ordered 3 bows online and had a warranty issue on one. warranty work was covered locally with no questions asked. I figure as a rule add roughly 100 bucks for duty and you'll have the final price. Each time I ordered I made sure I was saving big to make up for the added costs.

Best bet if it's not too much of a hassle is get a P.O box in the states and order through there. you'll save a ton on the shipping if it's kept in the U.S


----------



## bowtechbear (Jan 23, 2009)

Im glad I live on a border town I just go across and get it at my address in the states and on my way back over I declare it. Ive bought 3 bows over there now and never had any issues at the border.


----------



## criss-p-bacon (Sep 5, 2013)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> there is no duty on bows you pay only tax and brokerage fees the difference is in the dollar and the middle man here in Canada.. in usa bows shipped direct from manufacturer to store here in Canada we pay middle man . which adds 30-40 o/o to costs...not right but true.. and another delay in shipping time...



if its made overseas there is duty on almost everything, not just bows


----------



## criss-p-bacon (Sep 5, 2013)

for guys in bc there is a place called ship happens that does the drop shipping stuff and go down and pick it up.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

just did my usa run today customs officer ... real nice asked how long I was in usa and I told him 20 minuets and he asked how much I bought .... told him which I should of paid some on he just handed me my passport and said have a good day and waived me through... bonus .......


----------



## Colesce (Dec 31, 2012)

I'll let you guys know this week when my bow arrives. Coming from Tennessee...


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

again crispy this thread was about usa orders so items fit under free trade.. other countries duties for sure...


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

New limbs arrive next week from Texas, new riser from Germany. Getting both shipped to my drop box in Lewiston, way cheaper than getting them shipped here.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

post pics bigjono


----------



## criss-p-bacon (Sep 5, 2013)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> again crispy this thread was about usa orders so items fit under free trade.. other countries duties for sure...


i realize that. theres a diff between made and manufactured to. most is manufactured over seas...not all, but a fair bit do....then assembled or made in usa. we also have lots claim to be made in canada...but isnt. just assembled


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

What warranty claim you talking about? The warranties are most honored to original owner but more subjects claiming "worldwide"warranties as well.
If anything is wrong with let say you rest or limbs or riser or whatever you got online from across the border, you call the manufacturer and they will ship the new parts to you asap most likely overnight or day or two....regardless where you live.
Now, if you don't know how to replace these parts yourself that is a different story....you alone start complicating things yourself and you better just keep paying the 30% plus markups to your own Canadian dealer or store, you can go there for your convenience and grab it from the shelf....
This is a trade off everybody knows, either you know how to DIY for way lesser ticket price or you pay somebody else to doit....you know what you want to pay or what to risk...there is no part on the bow you can't replace within an hour with a new parts....


----------



## ontario3-d'r (Feb 17, 2012)

You can save a little money if you can do the work yourself. However, if you buy a bow from the states, and then take it to your local retail to have the warranty done, it probably won't happen. I worked archery retail for 24 year. When the retail takes the bow to the Canadian distributor for warranty, the first thing the distributor looks at is the serial number. They can tell right away if the bow was sold in Canada or the states. The Canadian distributor is NOT REQUIRED to fix the bow. They did not originally bring it in to the country. I still don't know what you are actually saving by buying from a place like Lancaster. The Mathews creed is only $100 cheaper than the shop I worked at, and it has to be shipped from the states - eating up most of the $100 you saved. Then, if necessary to the owner of the bow, Lancaster must do the warranty if the owner can not do it. Just does not make any sense to me. Plus most shops will give a deal on the accessories you buy when you buy the bow. If you need $500 worth of accessories, then the discount you get on them will also help pay for the bow in Canadian shops.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

I think you have to judge each purchase individually. Sometimes the prices aren't that different sometimes they are. Lancaster has free domestic shipping over $250 and sales tax is less so that factors in. I go grocery shopping over the border once a month so it works out easier for me to have a US drop box for shipping, saves me loads.


----------



## On_Target (Aug 21, 2009)

When I've had bows shipped to my house, cost me about 50-60 bucks. Is why I now post them if possible. (That is for used though, not sure about new)


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Just bought a used bow from the states for $425....UPS is trying to ding me $130. 
I will be disputing that charge.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

rdneckhillbilly said:


> Just bought a used bow from the states for $425....UPS is trying to ding me $130.
> I will be disputing that charge.


Mistake No1, using UPS. Always use USPS or don't bother buying it.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Bigjono said:


> Mistake No1, using UPS. Always use USPS or don't bother buying it.


I know. I always prefer people ship usps when possible.


----------



## Colesce (Dec 31, 2012)

Bow arrived today fromTennessee. 10 business days using USPS and 60$ for customs charges for a total of 640$ for a 2013 elite answer


----------

